# VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?



## Honeyball (15. März 2012)

Stand heute, Mitte März 2012, hat sich im VdSF eine Situation ergeben, die -würde man von mittelalterlichen Königshäusern sprechen- einer Palastrevolution gleicht.

Das Präsidium des VdSF (oder vielleicht auch nur der Präsident selbst, wer weiß das schon so genau) hat in jenem ominösen "Offenen Brief des Präsidiums" angekündigt, dem  Verbandsausschuss den Beschlussvorschlag vorzulegen, die vorgesehene Satzung für den DAFV im VdSF zu übernehmen und damit aus dem jetzigen VdSF den neuen DAFV zu machen unter Beibehaltung des existierenden Machtgefüges.

Die Initiative Pro DAFV lehnt diesen Vorschlag in der von ihr veröffentlichten Antwort auf das Schreiben des VdSF-Präsidiums bzw. des Präsidenten kategorisch ab. Also werden die drei dieser Initiative angehörenden VdSF-Verbände im Verbandsausschuss gegen diesen Vorschlag stimmen.

Wenn man diese beiden Schreiben genau betrachtet, ist die jeweilige Quintessenz schnell gezogen:

Peter Mohnert bzw. das VdSF-Präsidium strebt die Änderung der VdSF-Satzung und die Umbenennung des VdSF in DAFV an, erst einmal unter Beibehaltung aller sonstigen VdSF-Strukturen und selbstverständlich unter Beibehaltung der Führungsebene.
Die Initiative Pro DAFV hingegen sieht den "Haupthinderungsgrund dieser Fusion nicht auf der inhaltlichen Ebene, sondern bei der Besetzung der Funktion des Präsidenten" und sieht in der "Kandidatur" von Mohnert für dieses Amt eine akute Gefährdung der "Fusion". 
Der am Ende des Schreibens formulierte Appell an alle anderen Landesverbände "sich dafür einzusetzen, dass wir uns ab 2013 in einem schlagkräftigen, den Angelinteressen verpflichteten Verband wiederfinden" ist damit eine eindeutige Aufforderung, den Präsidiums-/Mohnert-Vorschlag abzulehnen.


Stand heute existieren damit in den entscheidenden drähteziehenden Bereichen des VdSF zwei Varianten von "Fusion", die des VdSF-Präsidenten/-Präsidiums und die der Initiative Pro DAFV. 

Jeder außenstehende VdSF-Mitgliedsverband steht also bei der Sitzung des VdSF-Verbandsausschusses und der dort zu erwartenden Abstimmung nun vor der Frage, ob er weiterhin die Mohnert-Monokratie unterstützen soll oder sich der Mohnert-Entmachtungs-Initiative Pro DAFV anschließt. 

Diesen Thread habe ich deshalb mal eröffnet, um Meinungen quer durchs Land einzusammeln zu den beiden Fragen:


Was glaubt ihr, wie euer Landesverband handeln wird und auf wessen Seite er sich schlagen wird?
Welche Seite sollte euer VdSF-Landesverband bevorzugen, Mohnert oder Initiative Pro DAFV?
Oder wäre jetzt der geeignete Zeitpunkt, die gesamte unausgegorene Planung einer "Fusion" abzubrechen und neu zu überdenken?


----------



## Brotfisch (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Auch wenn die dritte Option jetzt eher theoretischer Natur ist, wünsche ich der Befragung reichliche Resonanz. Zugleich bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich hinsichtlich meines Landesverbandes keine Spekulationen darüber veröffentlichen möchte, wie er sich in dieser Frage entscheidet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*



> oder wäre jetzt der geeignete zeitpunkt, die gesamte unausgegorene planung einer "fusion" abzubrechen und neu zu überdenken?


*Eindeutig ja!!!!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Da der LSFV-SH meines Wissens der einzige Landesverband mit eigenem Internetforum ist, habe ich dort nachgefragt und vom Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn auch die klare Antwort bekommen, dass man dort keinen Grund sieht, einem eventuellen Antrag, wie ihn "das Präsidium" des VdSF angekündigt hat, zuzustimmen.

Mit diesem Wissen und diesem Schlupfloch bleibt ja nun auch noch die Möglichkeit, diese Ankündigung eines Antrags gar nicht erst umzusetzen, in der Hoffnung, dass bis zum 22. April das Ganze bei den Delegierten schon wieder in Vergessenheit geraten ist.

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Es kann ihm doch Ende April egal sein, was er Anfang März mal geschrieben hat...:m

Da das AB als Medium ja bekanntermaßen nicht ernst genommen wird, werden die meisten Delegierten da vermutlich in die alte Abnickermentalität zurück fallen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Was soll schon passieren ?


Die meisten Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden haben schon lange keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Fusionsgedönse. Das ist nur noch eine lästige Nebensache, mit der sich niemand mehr ernsthaft beschäftigt, wenn er es denn je getan hat und man wird froh sein, wenn das Thema vom Tisch ist, egal wie.

Mohnerts Vorstoß würde erneut Arbeit und Diskussion bedeuten, wenn auch an anderer Stelle. 

Also wird man der Initiative pro DAFV beipflichten und die Fusion endlich hinter sich lassen wollen.

Die dritte Variante wäre mir auch am liebsten, aber da möchte ich gerne Wissen, wer denn dabei die Verhandlungen führen soll?

Ein Funktionär, der noch mit dem Satzungsentwurf aus 2010 lebt?

Einer, der das Demokratieverständnis der meisten Menschen mit Füßen tritt und seine Verhandlungspartner als Wirrköpfe bezeichnet?

Einer, der das der ihm anvertrauten Angler gegeben Wort mit Füßen tritt?

Einer der sich dafür einsetzt, dass jeder gefangene und nicht geschützte Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss?

Einer, dessen Präsidium sich einen feuchten Kehricht um die Beschlusslage seines Verbanders kümmert?

Einer, der in seinem Bundesland eine Schlammschlacht vom allerfeinsten führt?

Einer, dessen Präsidium einen nicht entlasteten Kassenwart nicht nur hofiert, sondern auch noch im Dachverband parkt?

Einer, der sich zur Sicherung seiner Einnahmequellen mit Deutschlands größtem Angelgegner, Herrn Apel, verbündet?

Einer, dessen Verband sich keinen Deut drum kümmert, ob seine Mitglieder vom Nachtangelverbot befreit werden, obwohl dazu eine einmalige Chance bestand?

Einer, der einem gewissen Herrn Karol bei seinem Verbandstag eine Bühne bietet?

Einer, der zuerst sein Votum abgibt und nachher völlig bestürzt ist, dass seine Mitglieder anderer Meinung sind und das nicht akzeptieren wollen?


Aber vielleicht kann man ja Daniel Kübelböck und Daniela Katzenberger dazu bringen, die Verhandlungen zu führen.

Kompetenter wird das dann auch nicht, aber vielleicht lustig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Nur zur Info:
Alle Punkte die Ralle aufgezählt hat, sind real existierende Politik von Landesverbänden aus DAV und VDSF....

Und jeder organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer bezahlt das auch noch....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann man ja Daniel Kübelböck und Daniela Katzenberger dazu bringen, die Verhandlungen zu führen.
> 
> Kompetenter wird das dann auch nicht, aber vielleicht lustig.



Bitte beleidige diese beiden Superstars net - auch wenn die vom Angeln Null Ahnung haben dürften - kompetenter würden die Verhandlungen wohl trotzdem werden.


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com...n-der-angst-nicht-bahnchef-bleiben-zu-durfen/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Gibts schon lange ne Diksusion dazu bei uns, Knispel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237256


----------



## mathei (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> Alle Punkte die Ralle aufgezählt hat, sind real existierende Politik von Landesverbänden aus DAV und VDSF....
> 
> Und jeder organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer bezahlt das auch noch....


 
aber wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich der böse. dav oder vdsf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Inzwischen beide, da sich der DAV leider dem VDSF diesbezüglich schon sehr weit angenähert hat...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> aber wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich der böse. dav oder vdsf



Es geht nicht um gut oder böse, sondern um die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland.

Die kann man mit dem VDSF, oder einem von seiner Ideologie geprägtem Nachfolgeverband zu Grabe tragen.

Der DAV ist im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion keinen Deut besser, bzw. wird sich völlig vereinnahmen lassen.

Würde der DAV zu seinen Wurzeln zurückkehren, so wie es auf seiner aktuellen HP noch zu lesen ist, und wie es unter Bernd Mikulin festgeschrieben wurde, wäre dieser Verband sicher die erste Wahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Die Guten gehn halt immer zu früh.......

Und Bernd Mikulin würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er sehen könnte, was aus dem DAV geworden ist.

Das stammt übrigens nicht von mir, sondern von einer langjährigen Mitarbeiterin von ihm...


----------



## mathei (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

und was haben wir für alternativen ?
sowas wie ein mitspracherecht gibt es ja nicht.
für grosse entscheidungen sollte es das geben. das müsste in den statuten verankert sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?*

Die jetzigen Landesverbände bestehen lassen und einen richtigen Anglerverband im Bund machen, der sich aus Anglern und nicht aus diesen Verbandsleuten rekrutiert.
Mit diesen Verbänden ist man als Angler veroren..-


----------

